

How to Really Measure Software Teams 2 - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/09/how-to-really-m-1.php

======
russell
The article shows how to figure out where you are failing in a large
government project. You would think that someone somewhere would learn that
large monolithic-fix-all-our-problems-and-replace-all-our-antiquated-systems-
at-once projects are doomed to failure. There are enough examples out there to
satisfy anyone. Having done modest by comparison government systems, I can
tell you that you cant get everything down on paper at the beginning. You have
to be prepared for change.

Paperwork is the killer. Requirements are the killer. Design is the killer.
They should start with something achievable and evolve into the desired system
incrementally. The problem is that the tools necessary to achieve the task
arent there. Government software is full of exceptions, special cases, union
rules and all that stuff and we dont really have the tools to encapsulate the
idea of special cases that can flow through the system.

